# Last Weeks Pics Trail Cam 3/28/14



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

So Just for kicks and giggles I placed one of my trial cams up on the foot hills to see how the deer were looking and to honestly just get out of the house. Here are a few images of what we found.

From the looks of a couple they are a little skinny, but others are very healthy looking.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Cool ya I'm thinking about putting a cam out just for something to do


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

That was my plan, the camera was only up for 1 week and 54 pics were on it! Going to put two up this week.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Kinda shoots Ol Lonetree's theory about nitrates to hell in a handbasket. If it was nutrition issues they would as a general rule mostly look sickly not just a few and the rest look healthy, but you can't argue with him because his mind is already made up.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

LostLouisianian said:


> Kinda shoots Ol Lonetree's theory about nitrates to hell in a handbasket. If it was nutrition issues they would as a general rule mostly look sickly not just a few and the rest look healthy, but you can't argue with him because his mind is already made up.


Science made up his mind, and as we all know science is never, ever wrong. (although things come out pretty much on a daily basis disproving what was previously considered to be fact)


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

They look like Mule Deer to me...


----------

